# Scoring Application



## Shooter (Feb 12, 2011)

The new season starts and I'm looking for a scoring application to trace my skills. I don't want to use a mobile phone while I'm playing. That disfocus me from the game itself.

I searched the net and found a plenty of applications, tried some and found "Golf Statistics" at www.ego-golf.de to be very suitable. It is not the cheapest one (about one green fee) and I don't want to spend days in installing different software. 

Does anyone have other recommendations with respect to easy use and good statistics?

Thank you
Holger


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Keepmygolfscore.com

And its free.

I used to keep my stats so I knew what to work on when going out to practice but the old body only has so many swings per week


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The only stat I keep, when I do keep stats, is what my 1st putt on each green is for. At the end of the round I tally them up. If I had a lot of 1st putts for birdies, then the rest of my game was in good shape. If I had a lot of 1st putts for par, then perhaps my approach game (GIRs) needs some work. More than a few bogie (or worse) 1st putts probably means I need to look at my over all tee to green game. Perhaps I am missing too many fairways, my approach game is in the tank, or maybe a combination of the two. If I am taking more than two putts per green too many times, that tells me to work on my putting. Those 1st putts, and number of putts tells me every thing I need to know about my game.


----------



## Goalie5413 (Sep 5, 2010)

I use stracka.com.


----------



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

Try choosing from this link free golf score software

I hope you find which is suitable for you.


----------



## MSUSKC (Feb 9, 2011)

Along these same lines, does anybody have any recommendations for a paper based stat tracking system. Something to carry along on the golf course while playing to tally GIRs, FIRs, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

MSUSKC said:


> Along these same lines, does anybody have any recommendations for a paper based stat tracking system. Something to carry along on the golf course while playing to tally GIRs, FIRs, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I used to use a spare card, they're the right size. Column 1 for fairways hit in regulation, column 2 for GIR, column 3 for recoveries & marker's column for number of putts.


----------



## Goalie5413 (Sep 5, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> I used to use a spare card, they're the right size. Column 1 for fairways hit in regulation, column 2 for GIR, column 3 for recoveries & marker's column for number of putts.


I use the same while im on the course, where you put the players names, just put one as FH,GIR, PUTTS, DRIVE DIST. and what ever you want to keep. Again I use stracka so when i get home i just enter all the info in and it keeps track of all my stats so I can see my percentages and compare rounds and such.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

No malice intended here, but how many golfers who keep copious stats actually derive any improvement in their game? I realize these stats can identify weaknesses/strengths in one's game, but how many folks actually practice these weaker parts of their game, while not neglecting their strong points? 

I know when I am playing, keeping stats seems to take a way some of my focus for the round I am playing. I do keep that putting stat I mentioned, but only once every 6 or 7 rounds. Maybe even less. Even with out keeping stats, at the end of a round I pretty much know what my weak points were. They never change for me. I am weak off the tee, sometimes weak on longer approach shots, with my short game usually saving the day for me. No surprise there since I use most of my practice time on my short game.

I don't know if this qualifies as a stat or not, but when playing I do break my round down into 6 groups of 3 holes. If after playing 3 holes, if I am playing well, I just keep playing into the next group of 3 holes. Now, if I have a bad run of three holes, then the first hole of the next group of three holes is new starting point. My target is to play +1, and/or par golf for each group of three hole. I understand that some pros do the same thing, only it's 3 groups of 6 holes, or 2 groups of 9 holes. 

When I say weak, I don't necessarily mean hitting bad shots. I mean weak when compared to the length the pros, and scratch handicappers are capable of. Take a 450 yard par 4 for example. A good drive is 240-250 yards for me. That leaves me with a 210-200 yard, accurate shot, to get on the green. The pros are getting something like 300+/- yards off the tee, leaving themselves 150+/- yards to the green. Some of those guys are hitting 320-330 yards off the tee. Do the math. The pros supposedly have a 5%-7% dispersion, or around 21 feet, on average, from their intended target with their approach shots. A 7% dispersion for me, when I am hitting the ball well, at 210 yards is like 45 feet. Most of the time this 45' means I missed the green one way or the other. In other words I scramble a lot, with some days being better than others. For me, at this stage of my life, it is pretty much impossible to generate the length that scratch, and lower players generate. 

Don't get me wrong, as I have no problem with golfers keeping stats. I use to do it myself until I found I did not have enough time to work on everything those stats suggested I needed work on. Just offering up a different point of view.


----------



## Shooter (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the hints.

Even if I always intend to get software for free, I decided for "Golf Statistics" from eGO. One greenfee is acceptable.

It is easy to use and provides understandable graphics. What I like most is the chart where the average results of every hole is displayed. By changing the time frame taken into account it provides "interesting" results.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 15, 2011)

I like USGA Handicap Index | Golf Handicap Tracking | Golf Social Network for the handicap and Chart My Golf - Chart Golf Stats and Golf Scores to Maximise your Ability for the statistical analysis and graphing functions.

I write my score in the middle of the box. Check the top left corner for a fairway hit. Check the top right corner of the box for a GIR. A small vertical stroke at the bottom to mark a greenside bunker shot, a minus to mark a chip and a dot to mark a putt.

FrogsHair: I disagree with you. I find it does help me to track my golf stats. I play at weekends. In the week I take a club to work with me and in my lunch hour practice in a short cut field behind where I work. I obviously cannot practice putting and bunkers but I can do everything else.

The stats program helps me know which bits I am failing at. The chartmygolf one even has a Progress Chart graph that even warns you of areas you are good at but are starting to fall back on.


----------

